# ( أرواح) و ( أرواح )



## وليم تل (11 مايو 2009)

( أرواح) و ( أرواح )








هناك أرواح [ نتنة ] :
قبل أن تصل إليها ، تختنق من نتن روائحها ، و تعتصرك أوجاع من بشاعة محيطها ..
لا تستطيع الاقتراب منها .. فأن اقتربت .. امتلأت ثيابك المعطرة بنتنها ..
و لما استطعت أن [ تطهر ] نفسك أبدا من دنسها !







هناك أرواح [ متقلبة ] :
تشرق حينا ، وتغيب أحيانا أخرى ..
تهديك باقات من الورد .. لكنها لا تكلف نفسها عناء انتزاع أشواكها ..
فما إن تمسك بالوردة النقية حتى تجرح أناملك ، لكن طيب الرائحة يساعدك على الصبر ..
فتنظر إلى من أهداك إياها .. وتبتسم له رغم قرصة الوجع في يدك ..
تلك الأرواح  ضعيفة .. فلا تبخل عليها بكفك المجروح ..
و أوصلها لنهاية الطريق ..
وكن واثقا أنها لن تنسى جميلك أبدا ..
فبقع دمك .. التي لطخت كفوفها لن تزول مهما مرت الأيام .. أبدا ..
و ستبقى شاهدا على  نقاوتك !






هناك أرواح [ طفولية ] :


كالأطفال تماما .. حتى لو بلغوا الستين من العمر ..
ابتساماتهم ، ونكاتهم ، وفضولهم ..
تصرفاتهم ، وحياتهم ، وألوانهم ..
كلها سمات أطفال !
لا تملك إلا أن  تعشقهم  كما تعشق الأطفال ..
لأنهم ..  أعجز عن الوصف !
ربما تشعر اتجاههم بامتنان ..
لأنك معهم تستطيع إفساح المجال لطفولتك  المكبوتة بحرية تامة ..
و لأنك معهم تترك  هموم  عالم الكبار ..
فتبكي بكاء حار على قطعة شوكولا اختطفها منك أحدهم !
و أكثر ما يريحك .. أن إسعادهم سهل ..
فابتسامة ولعبة كفيلة بجعلهم يشعرون أن الدنيا كلها معهم : 
فما أحلى الأطفال !:






و هناك أرواح [ طاهرة ] :

تشعر بامتنان عميق نحوها ..
لأنك .. معها لا تشعر بدونية ، و في ذات الحين لا تشعر بسيادية ..
لم ينظروا إليك .. نظرة حقد ، ولا نظرة حسد أبدا ..
لم يرمقوك بغضب .. وما حاولوا أذيتك في حين ..
بل العكس .. فهم  يحتوونك  بكل دفء الكون ..
ومن جدب روحك .. يصنعون جنة الأمل ..
تشعر بأن  صدق  الدنيا كلها في أفئدتهم ..






و هناك أرواح [ مقززة ] :

فما إن تجالسهم .. حتى تعتريك رغبة في القيء ..
وما إن تبتعد عنهم ..
حتى تسابق قدميك للوصول لأقرب  دورة مياه  ..
وتبدأ في إفراغ قرفك ، فإن لم تجد معدتك بما فيها ..
اكتفيت ببصقة  تحاول بها إزالة  مرارتك !:






و هناك أرواح [ دافئة ] :

لا تملك أمامهم إلا  الحب  ..
فتحبهم هم ، و تحب قربهم و أصواتهم و جمالهم ..
تود لو تفديهم بروحك .. و تود لو تستطيع انتزاع كل الامهم ..
حتى  أنانيتك  تحبهم !
و تبقى تدعو و تدعو و تدعو أن تجتمع بهم في جنات النعيم ..
فهم  رفاق محبة  ..






وهناك أرواح [ عادية ] :
ربما .. تسميهم هكذا .. لأنك لازلت لا تعرفهم ..
لكن .. لابد أن تكون فيهم بصمة تميزهم ..
فاكتشفها !:






هناك أرواح [ ساخطة ]

لا تكاد تجد بين حروفها رضا و أملا ..
اقترابك منها كفيل بزرع  اكتئاب  العالم كله فيك ..
لا يرضيهم شيء .. ولا يروقهم شيء ..
ولا يكتفون بذلك .. بل يحاولون جعلك ترى الدنيا بنظرتهم  السوداوية ..
فابتعد عنهم .. وابتعد .. ثم ابتعد ..






هناك أرواح [ مشفقة ] :

يجيدون فن الإشفاق .. يشاطرونك البكاء إذا بكيت ..
لكنهم في الفرح لا يستطيعون اقتسام سعادتك معك ..
فهم يفضلون أن تحتفظ بها لوحدك ..
أولئك .. لهم  قيمة  بين مشاعرنا ..
فهم .. عكازنا عندما نصاب بعجز ..






هناك أرواح [ ...... ] :
لا تستطيع البقاء معهم ..
ليس لأنهم سيئون .. بل على العكس .. فهم على خير ما يكون ..
لكن .. بقربهم .. تفقد كثيراً من امتيازاتك ..
وتشعر بتضاؤلك  ..
و تموت  شخصيتك  وتذبل كل  أحلامك  ..
وتشعر بأنك  تابع  ..
فتضطر أن تبتعد عنهم لتعتمد على نفسك ..
رغم أن الكثير يحسدونك على صداقتهم ..
ويعتبرونك  تدوس النعمة  ..
قد لا يدركون مغزى فعلك ..
لكن [ و لا يهمك ] فأنت أدرى بمصلحتك منهم ..
لكن قبل اتخاذ القرار [ اسأل  و  استشر  ..
هناك أرواح محترمة  :
فلا تستطيع أن تقف أمامهم إلا ببدلة عسكرية ..
رافعا يديك بالتحية ..
أنت ممتن لهم .. و أنت تحبهم ..
لكنهم .. قد لا يقدّرون ظرفك ،
و قد يُشعرونك برعب هائل ،
وحينا و بدون قصد يبنون بداخلك قلاع من الفشل والإحباط ..
فتخبو شمعتك ، والسبب هم  .
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 مايو 2009)

*موضوع  مذهل 
عجيب فعلا 

مرسي وليم 

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 مايو 2009)

موضوع رااااااااااااائع يا وليم 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (11 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا وليم
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (12 مايو 2009)

جميل جداااااااااااااااا يا وليم
ربنا يباركك اخى​


----------



## kalimooo (12 مايو 2009)

وليم تل


شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 مايو 2009)

الله يا وليم موضوع في غايه الجمال
تسلم ايديك يا زعيم
ويستحق التقييم ​


----------



## ponponayah (12 مايو 2009)




----------



## اني بل (13 مايو 2009)

فعلا" ..أخي في هيك أرواح ومثل ما وصفت بالضبط ...ربنا يباركك يا عبقري كتابة ...شوبدي قول أناملي تعجز عن وصف ابداع ما كتبت ووصفت ...ربنا يبارك فيك موهبتك ويصقلها لمجده ....ميرسي يا زعيم


----------



## وليم تل (15 مايو 2009)

شكرا راجعة
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## BishoRagheb (16 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع اخي العزيز
ربنا يبارك موهبتك وتعبك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 مايو 2009)

*موضوع راااااااائع فعلا
مرسيه ليك وليم
ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك​*


----------



## happy angel (16 مايو 2009)




----------



## وليم تل (25 مايو 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
كوكو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## المجدلية (25 مايو 2009)

*رووووووووووووووووووووووعه يا وليم موضوعك +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك *


----------



## وليم تل (31 مايو 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل 
بريسكلا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (2 يونيو 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
خاطى ونادم
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## ماريتا (2 يونيو 2009)

_موضوع فى منتهى الجمااااال_
_ميرسى وليم_
_ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك_​


----------



## وليم تل (8 يونيو 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
كليمو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## white rose (9 يونيو 2009)

*أرواح و أرواح و أرواح


رائع يا وليم


رائع جدا​*


----------



## وليم تل (10 يونيو 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
نيفين رمزى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (10 يونيو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
بونبوناية
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (14 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جورجينا
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ورأيك الذى حقا لا استحقة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (3 يوليو 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
بيشو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (3 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا جدا

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك 

سلام المسيح:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع رااااااااااااائع يا وليم 

تسلم ايدك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## وليم تل (4 يوليو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
روكا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (5 يوليو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
هابى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يوليو 2009)

> هناك أرواح [ ...... ] :
> لا تستطيع البقاء معهم ..
> ليس لأنهم سيئون .. بل على العكس .. فهم على خير ما يكون ..
> لكن .. بقربهم .. تفقد كثيراً من امتيازاتك ..
> ...



*ميرسى يا وليم على موضوعك الجميل
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## وليم تل (8 يوليو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
المجدلية
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (11 يوليو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
ماريتا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (20 يوليو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
وايت روز
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (28 يوليو 2009)

حقا انت الاجمل
افا كيرلس
بمرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (7 أغسطس 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
مانا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (10 أغسطس 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
دونا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------

